# Ski demo/rentals Denver Metro



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

check out confluence kayaks under the vitamin cottage downtown denver. They have sweet set-ups for AT and for tele. Full rentals, skis boots, poles, and They have all the new stuff so you get a great set up right in town and awesome service. They also have all your back country needs and a pro-tune service as well. not just your average edge and wax. These guys do it all! They are the BEST ski shop in denver hands down! check them out.


----------

